# The Kim K. Eye look with a twist?



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 26, 2008)

Don't you just hate it when you are waiting for your breakouts to clear up so you can post your fotd? I do!! Now it will leave me a scar and that means more makeup to cover it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Anyway, I thought I do something that I normally wouldn't do. I love bright colors so much that I tend to avoid neutrals, browns and bold dark colors like navy blue, black, forget green etc. I went with the 'bold' today. lol And here is the end product. I like it. I even used the tape method on the eyes to get the angled look all thanks to Margarita (MA @ my local mac counter) for the tip. Hope you like it. Enjoy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Face:*
_Nivea Moisturizer
Monistat Chafing gel (used as face primer)
Studio Stick Foundation NC35
Studio Finish Concealer NC30
Vasanti Duo Concealer #2
Sweetness Blush
Harmony Blush
MSF Warmed
MSF Natural in Medium Dark
Fix +

_*Eyes:
*_Painterly p/p
Gesso e/s
Carbon e/s
Ricepaper e/s
Blacktrack f/l
Victoria's Secret's brow pencil - Brown
Too Faced Lash Injection 
Feline Kohl Power
Sassi Falsies #600

_*Lips:
*_Tinted Lip Conditioner in Fuchsia Fix_
_3N l/s
Bonus Beat l/g




























































OMGAH, LOOK AT MAH BUTT, IT IS SO *NOT* BIG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Ugh! I wish I could hide my lil snaggle tooth. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





TURORIAL: http://specktra.net/f282/kim-kardash...5/#post1070244_


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 26, 2008)

This is soo hot!  You cracked me up on the "lil snaggle tooth."


----------



## n_c (Mar 26, 2008)

Love it...you should do a tut on this one.


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Mar 26, 2008)

freakin hott the best kim k look i seen on specktra thus far ..and the snaggle tooth is so lol hehe ..my hubby has one and i call it timmy the tooth lulz.


----------



## Brittni (Mar 26, 2008)

Pretty. What do you mean by tape though? To hold your eyebrows/eyes up? cause I don't see it at all! lol


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Mar 26, 2008)

your really sooo freaking gorgeous!! your makeup looks awesome im soo gonna try the tape tip!!! TUTORIALL!!! lol


----------



## makeup_wh0re (Mar 26, 2008)

you are too beautiful.


----------



## FantaZ (Mar 26, 2008)

That's hot!  I wish I had your eyes.


----------



## aaj83 (Mar 26, 2008)

this look is GOOOORGEOUS..but you know..i was just wondering...the tape idea is pretty cool...but i guess when you took it off..the line is preeetty haarsh...i don't know..maybe brushing it up a lil bit just to make it less harsh would do..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



BUT WOW..looooove your blending skills!!


----------



## aziajs (Mar 26, 2008)

Gorgeous.


----------



## alwaysbella (Mar 26, 2008)

Quote:

  freakin hott the best kim k look i seen on specktra thus far  
 





you should def make a tut on this.... maybe become a 





'youtube-celebrity'


----------



## Penn (Mar 26, 2008)

you're so damn beautiful! I love this look


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 26, 2008)

Nice.....You're really channeling Kim, huh? Do very many people tell you that you favor her?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_Pretty. What do you mean by tape though? To hold your eyebrows/eyes up? cause I don't see it at all! lol_

 
The tape is placed on the outer corner of the eye to create a precise shadow line.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aaj83* 

 
_this look is GOOOORGEOUS..but you know..i was just wondering...the tape idea is pretty cool...but i guess when you took it off..the line is preeetty haarsh...i don't know..maybe brushing it up a lil bit just to make it less harsh would do..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



BUT WOW..looooove your blending skills!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That can be done also, but many artists do it for precision.


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Mar 26, 2008)

*~Gorgeous...I have to try the tape method!!!*~*


----------



## iSHi (Mar 26, 2008)

Beautiful!  You look gorgeous!


----------



## Temptasia (Mar 26, 2008)

PERFECTTTTT.

I hope you ran around the block as well, because the neighbours need to see your beautiful creation.


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 26, 2008)

absolutly gorgeous as ALWAYS! i must try that tape method


----------



## tchristi (Mar 26, 2008)

fab, fab, fab


----------



## anmackey85 (Mar 26, 2008)

Lovely blending!!!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Mar 26, 2008)

You are gorgeous, I LOVE the tape method.


----------



## Kitty Kitty (Mar 26, 2008)

OH....MY.....GOD!!!!  You look amazing!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I was about to ask you about the tape method but you've answered my question in a previous post...but just to be sure (I've never heard of it you see)...soo you put the tape in a v shape at the outer corner of the eye? (obviously - but just want to make sure I get the placement correct when I try it out).

I'm so loving this dark look!  I'm another one BEGGING you to do a tutorial on this.  Please???   Just let me know when you do it.

BTW...love the little snaggle tooth...it makes you unique.  Thanks again for a fantastic look.

KK


----------



## Lessandes (Mar 26, 2008)

very neat and fantastic blending....and that look makes your eyes soooo large


----------



## ilovegreen (Mar 26, 2008)

Amazing look ! I vote for a tut on this, you look awesome


----------



## nunu (Mar 26, 2008)

gorgrous!!!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Mar 26, 2008)

Whoahhh!!! You look beautiful... perfect application


----------



## fleckspeck (Mar 26, 2008)

Gorgeous!! I love the lips!


----------



## mreichert (Mar 26, 2008)

This is gorgeous! You look so hot


----------



## little teaser (Mar 26, 2008)

gorgeous!


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 26, 2008)

Uh...incredibly Gorgeous! I love the pink leopard top too!


----------



## applefrite (Mar 26, 2008)

Very beautiful !!!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm convinced that I NEED Gesso! Gorgeous look!


----------



## Patricia (Mar 26, 2008)

you are so sexy! love this!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 26, 2008)

Thank you everyone! There will be a TUT FOR THIS POSTED ON THURSDAY 3/27. So keep a look out! =)


----------



## ghostsinsnow (Mar 26, 2008)

Ooo, I LOVE that lip color on you! The falsies look gorgeous on you also. I want your shirt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 26, 2008)

I just bought it at Express. They also have ones with keyholes. I think I am going to go back and get more.


----------



## Ms.Matashi (Mar 26, 2008)

Very pretty!!! I love this look.


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Mar 26, 2008)

Another one for the tut!  This is just simply amazing.  You are so beautiful, I can't get enough of your fotds!


----------



## RaynelleM (Mar 26, 2008)

You look gorgeous!! ... and yes please do a tut!!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kitty Kitty* 

 
_OH....MY.....GOD!!!!  You look amazing!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was about to ask you about the tape method but you've answered my question in a previous post...but just to be sure (I've never heard of it you see)...soo you put the tape in a v shape at the outer corner of the eye? (obviously - but just want to make sure I get the placement correct when I try it out).

I'm so loving this dark look!  I'm another one BEGGING you to do a tutorial on this.  Please???   Just let me know when you do it.

BTW...love the little snaggle tooth...it makes you unique.  Thanks again for a fantastic look.

KK_

 
Thank you KK!
The tape is just placed at the very end of your brow to the outer end/corner of your eye. So yes, its like a V shape, diagonal. It gives you precision. I will be doing a tut for this one tomorrow - Thurs 3/27


----------



## priya2006 (Mar 26, 2008)

Beautiful....I love your brows and all the dramatic looks you do, you're just as good as your MAC MUA. I know you'll hate me for this..but I really want to see a neutral, everyday work FOTD on you.


----------



## foxyqt (Mar 26, 2008)

looks amazing! i love it alot =D


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Mar 26, 2008)

Gorgeous! You are wayyy hotter than kim k!


----------



## Flammable (Mar 26, 2008)

Very hot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I want my non-existent butt back, pregnancy adds curves everywhere!


----------



## missmacqtr (Mar 26, 2008)

can not wait for the tut! this is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## cosMEtix (Mar 26, 2008)

Wow!  This one is your best yet!  Can you tell me what brushes you use for all your shadow application..?  Mac or another brand and what #'s are they?  thanks!!  can't wait for the tut tomorrow...


----------



## darkishstar (Mar 26, 2008)

Girl, you are lookin fierce!!! So hot!


----------



## juicygirl (Mar 26, 2008)

i am so looking forward to your tut tomorrow....you should enter it into the tut of the month contest....you would win for sure!


----------



## Caramel_QT (Mar 26, 2008)

Phenomenal. Perfection! I like this toned down look on you. The BEST look I've seen on you thus far.


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Mar 26, 2008)

You are so beautiful it's insane >.< Ugh! You make me jealous, haha. Looove the make up, it suits you really well.


----------



## mslitta (Mar 26, 2008)

that is just gorgeous, and thanks for that tape tip. I sometimes use a folded papertowel to create a hard line, but i think i will try the tape. It seems easier.


----------



## pat (Mar 26, 2008)

beautiful!  I love this look on you


----------



## MACa6325xi (Mar 26, 2008)

I love this look!!!!


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Mar 26, 2008)

love this look. you should def. do a tutorial and this one.
oh and how do you like the monistat chafing gel? does that
really work?


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Mar 26, 2008)

Absolutely BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Mar 26, 2008)

first of all..i LOVE ur top!!!! soo cute....ur makeup is always so pretty...ur soo pretty!!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 26, 2008)

you kinda look like K.K. but this is hot!!!


----------



## Kitty Kitty (Mar 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_Thank you KK!
The tape is just placed at the very end of your brow to the outer end/corner of your eye. So yes, its like a V shape, diagonal. It gives you precision. I will be doing a tut for this one tomorrow - Thurs 3/27_

 

You are a champion!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'll recheck again on the w/e (my w/e since I'm a bit ahead of you guys...ha ha).  I can't wait to see this, I'm even going to put a reminder in my pda so I don't forget (you see, after having a bub my brain has turned to mush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

You've inspired me to do a tut sometime in the near future....just not sure on what yet...maybe my most requested bridal look...but I digress.

I'm looking forward to seeing the tut!  Thanks again

KK


----------



## ashley_v85 (Mar 27, 2008)

I love it! I love your shirt, too.


----------



## StArCaNdY (Mar 27, 2008)

Fierce! Can't wait for the tutorial!


----------



## kimmy (Mar 28, 2008)

too good!


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 28, 2008)

OMG you are so pretty!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  You are so talented and I think you are far prettier than Kim K!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks again all of you.

I have been soooo swamped today with classes and school work and I am still not finished. Ugh BUT, the good news is that I am making the tut as we speak. lol I am charging my battery because it died right smack in the middle haha It will be posted in another hour, in the tut section, quite possibly in the tut contest section. Thanks again for the sweet words, I hope my tut is even better than this! We shall see....


----------



## delidee32 (Mar 28, 2008)

Gorgeous as usual


----------



## milamonster (Mar 28, 2008)

i absolutely love this!
and your shirt


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Mar 28, 2008)

You are Gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the e/s and the hair. and the cheecks too


----------



## jardinaires (Mar 28, 2008)

i absolutely love kim kardashian and her various takes on the smokey angled eye.. very nicely done. looks great on you.


----------



## Emmi (Mar 28, 2008)

You look hot!!


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Mar 28, 2008)

love this look!! at first i didn't realize that you had used only matte shadows but the way you blended it doesn't quite look that way in the pics. def a look im going to have to try for the next party or something i go to!!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks again!

I have finally posted the tut for this:

http://specktra.net/f282/kim-kardash...5/#post1070244

Enjoy! =)


----------



## Jot (Mar 28, 2008)

fab x


----------



## htwoo19 (Mar 28, 2008)

Oh my god , you look gorgeous!!!


----------



## AliVix1 (Apr 1, 2008)

i seriously love everything u do!! thanks for the tut!!


----------



## moonlit (Apr 6, 2008)

wow!! you look awesome. Can you please do a tutorial?? including the way you do your foundation?

Thanks.


----------



## winterwonder (Apr 6, 2008)

This is seriously amazing, I can't stop staring at those eyes. And your skin is just gorgeous hun! ...Off to check out the tutorial!!!


----------

